# So Many Options!



## Justin223 (4/4/14)

Hello everyone 

I've decided it's time to upgrade from my Green Smoke. To something decent. 

My budget is about R2500 if all goes to plan. 

I've come up with a couple of options. I would like to hear your opinions, and please add if you think I can improve my options. 

Option 1

1 x Vape King Pro Starter kit
Which includes the following 
-1 x 1300mAh eGo twist VV
-1 x mPT2 
-Spare coils and o-rings
-USB charger
-Carry case
-TopQ cherry or Appel

And then I would add 
2 x 1300mAh eGo twist VV
1 x mPT2

And then I would try all of @Oupa's premium juice which is about 17 flavors at R50 per 10ml flavor. 

That comes to a total of about R2180

That leaves some cash for 30ml bottles of juice I would consider a ADV. 

Option 2 

Now this is the one I think I will end up taking. 

1 x Innokin iTaste MVP 2.0 Laser Black

From what I've read I'm going to want to get a different clearomizer. 

So I'll either take a ProTank 3 or a KT Aerotank. (I'm sure @Rob Fisher will be able to give me his opinion). And I'll pick up a pack of coils, since I see they take the same coils. 

With that I'll also take a Vape King Pro Starter kit as a back up vape. See above for details. 

This without juice equals about R1800

Now I'm bit stuck with which juice to choose. At the moment I am looking for Vanilla, Appel or Cherry flavor. I see that TopQ has those but I can't seem to find any info regarding how good they are. Can anyone help?

Or I could just try out some of the VM flavors that everyone has been raving about. 

I would probably try out 
Peach2 Rooibos
Passion Peach 
Banana Cream
VM4
Menthol ice

I think the perfect ADV for me would be something like a Cherry Tobacco flavor. Something with a dominant Cherry taste with a lesser Tobacco taste. 

That or a very good Appel flavor or just plain Cherry. 

I would like to try @Oupa's Dean for a evening vape. 

I'm hoping that I haven't bored you guys too much, I'm just enjoying the new and exciting world of vaping. I seem to have my mind set to the type of equipment I'm keen on using but I'm completely clueless regarding a e-juice that will suit my current taste. 

Lastly I would like to consider trying some 0mg juice, is there any difference in flavor and/or vapor production? 

Thanks for tolerating me guys.
Cheers
Justin


----------



## Silver (4/4/14)

Hi @Justin

Thanks for sharing your question. I am sure many others are in a similar boat.

I started on Twisp and Green Smoke. Still use my Green Smoke as a "backup backup"  Goes with me in my man bag wherever I go (in the pen holder), in case all else fails. Good, you got that. 

Which flavours of Green Smoke tips do you like most? And what strength are you on? 

Basically your choice revolves around 2 mPT2's with 3 batteries and a wide sampling of @oupas juice versus a larger tank with MVP and a single mPT2 with a single battery with less juice samples.

Let me first say that Option 1 is excellent. You have clearly given this a lot of thought. 2 tanks to have 2 flavours running concurrently. The miniPT2s are tried and tested and work great. I have 2 of them and can vouch for their flavour and performance. You also have enough budget to sample @Oupa's juices - great. You are bound to find a few winners there! 

As for Option 2, I have not tried the Protank 3 or Aerotank. My experience with larger tanks is limited to the Protank 2 (bigger brother of the PT2mini) and it was not good. I found less flavour and lots of issues with gurgling etc. Also the draw was very loose. I prefer a somewhat tighter draw. I now have the Nautilus - and only have been using it for a few days and only tried it on 3 juices so far. Its very good but I still use my mPT2s as well. So my setup at the moment is 2 mPT2s and the Nautilus - for all day mindless vaping.

As for the MVP - I can vouch for that. Have had mine for a while now and it is a brilliant device. Battery life is awesome. Perfect if you are travelling and don't have the time to charge. It will run flat less often  Just make sure you like the box mod shape. Some people don't like that. 

Really, you can't go wrong with either of your approaches. For Option 2, I am sure others will help you on your choice between the Aerotank and PT3. Remember, the MVP also comes with a tank, but I haven't used mine yet. I would also throw in Choc Mint as a sample flavour. 

Knowing what I know now, if it were me I would go with option 1 and the wide juice sampling from @Oupa. You can always get a bigger tank later. The mPT3 is out too but I haven't tried it yet. I am a bit biased toward the mPT2 because it has served me well. The single coil drains batteries less and can easily be rebuilt if you choose to do that later. The mPT2 is excellent for tasting flavour and testing out juices and for allday vaping. 

All the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Pretty much everything that @Silver said. Both options are "fine ideas"... the only issue is the amount you will end up vaping and whether a large tank will be an issue. Most people seem to be fine with a couple of smaller tanks and or carrying around a bottle of juice to top up with... 

I'm lucky in that I have my ADV juice selection and having 5ml of it in a Nautilus is perfection.


----------



## Justin223 (4/4/14)

Thanks for the responses @Silver and @Rob Fisher.

To answer your question @Silver I've become quite fond of the Green Smoke vanilla and I'm vaping the full flavor, the box is marked 1,8% nicotine. 

I actually like the box shape quite a bit, the less it looks like a stinkie the better in my opinion. Knowing me, I'm probably going to forget charging batteries and things like that. So going for the MVD with the hectic battery life seems more practical, I spend most of my time on the go in and around CT and am only at home in the evenings. 

If I do go with option 2, I'll see what I can do to up my budget enough to be able to test all of @Oupa's juices. That being said, I'm sure that the initial sample pack will last me quite a while. 

I think I'm only vaping about 1,5ml per day at the moment. This is partially caused by the crappy battery on my green smoke.


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

Great advice thus far. Imo, rather take the Kangertech Aerotank than the Kangertech Protank3. As to the juices, VM juices are tried and tested and would be my recommendation, but the flavours are so personal that I shall not dare making any suggestions, but check out the reviews in our review section if you have not yet done so. The most awesome Vanilla in the world is called "Frenilla" made by www.nicoticket.com. They do it in short runs. Not in stock at the moment, but just chatted online to Katy and will be back on 15 April 2014. Their prices are reasonable and they ship customs friendly.


----------



## Justin223 (4/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Great advice thus far. Imo, rather take the Kangertech Aerotank than the Kangertech Protank3. As to the juices, VM juices are tried and tested and would be my recommendation, but the flavours are so personal that I shall not dare making any suggestions, but check out the reviews in our review section if you have not yet done so. The most awesome Vanilla in the world is called "Frenilla" made by www.nicoticket.com. They do it in short runs. Not in stock at the moment, but just chatted online to Katy and will be back on 15 April 2014. Their prices are reasonable and they ship customs friendly.



Great stuff!

What would I do without a bunch of vape pro's like you guys? 

Without this forum I would probably be using a twisp or some china town rubbish. 

Thanks again for the advise everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Justin223 (6/4/14)

Seems like my plan will have to change a bit now...

After a few days of constant research I've discovered the wonderful world of Dripping and RBA's, and well to put things in simple terms I really want to do something like that.

It looks like my original plan for the MVP won't cut it for using a RBA. I have a couple of questions regarding the subject though, I've read all the info I could find on the forum but still have a few unanswered questions.

1. Is there any way I could use a IGo-L on a MVP?
2. Who has stock of IGo-L's?
3. Can anyone recommend good batteries for a iTaste SVD?
4. Where can I get bulk Kanthal?

I've researched the hell out of building coils and wicking. It seems pretty do-able, I'm leaning towards micro coils and Organic Cotton as a wick.

Can anyone suggest any other mods I should look into that could act as a Dripper with a RBA in the evenings and then carry a tank during the day for my vaping on the move. I am considering buying a SVD and a MVP but it would influence the tanks or RBA's I could buy with my budgett. I am very interested in getting my hands on a Kayfun Lite plus.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

Justin223 said:


> Seems like my plan will have to change a bit now..



At the rate you are going you may as well buy a REO now... it's a bottom fed dripper on a mech mod!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Justin223 (6/4/14)

I have been thinking of it, I do really like the design and it sounds like a great mech mod.

But.... The price puts me off for now, I can see it's worth the money but I don't think I can afford one right now.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

Justin223 said:


> I have been thinking of it, I do really like the design and it sounds like a great mech mod.
> 
> But.... The price puts me off for now, I can see it's worth the money but I don't think I can afford one right now.



OK so it's a Kayfun Lite Plus on a Magneto then?


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

1. Is there any way I could use a IGo-L on a MVP? You could, but it would be a waste in the longer term as the MVP can only give you 11 Watts max. You would not be using the RBA to its potential by a long shot.
2. Who has stock of IGo-L's? Don't know of any local reseller, but you can probably import from www.fasttech.com.
3. Can anyone recommend good batteries for a iTaste SVD? Yes, AW IMR 18650 1600 mAh if you want to go below 0.6 ohm or AW 18650 2000 mAh if your are going to stay above 0.6 ohms. The Efest in the same mAh ratings will be as good. Check out Vapeking and Vapeculture. These batteries are the best even if you just use the SVD for commercial tanks like the Aerotank.
4. Where can I get bulk Kanthal? Check out the resellers on the forum. Some if them do sell Kanthal.

I've researched the hell out of building coils and wicking. It seems pretty do-able, I'm leaning towards micro coils and Organic Cotton as a wick. Yip, that is good.

Can anyone suggest any other mods I should look into that could act as a Dripper with a RBA in the evenings and then carry a tank during the day for my vaping on the move. I am considering buying a SVD and a MVP but it would influence the tanks or RBA's I could buy with my budgett. I am very interested in getting my hands on a Kayfun Lite plus. SVD is better (15 W). You can do a tank or the Kayfun Lite Plus on it during the day. The Kayfun takes 4.5 ml so should be ok during the day - if set up well it should not leak, but there is a learning curve, it is an RBA after all. Bottom line, if the Kayfun works for you, you do not really need a dripper or a tank at this stage. You will eventually feel the need for a mech mod, then I also prefer the Smok Magneto, but he Chi You or Nemesis are more than adequate and are cheaper.

Hope that helps. Please shoot if you have more questions. These things can be pretty confusing in the beginning.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## devdev (6/4/14)

I agree with @Matthee - there is a learning curve, but it sounds like you do your research well and don't purchase on impulse. If you use this approach with your vaping your Rands will go far, and your frustration will be minimal.

I sourced my IgoL from @Cape vaping supplies. They come and go from suppliers. If you don't mind the wait (4+ weeks) you can order from fasttech.com

I would recommend getting the SVD over the MVP, as if you go for a mech you will have batteries and charger from the SVD. Purchase only IMR chemistry batteries from suppliers, and be cautious of any battery going at a cheap price. It is either a clone and/or is not intended for the abuse (high amp drain) we chuck at our cells. Any battery over 2000 mAh rating should be considered suspicious or unsafe for vaping, most certainly at the beginning.

Bulk Kanthal is available from an industrial Company in Benoni. They sell by the KG  Speak to @Melinda at Sky Blue Vaping or @Stroodlepuff at Vape King, both will be able to supply you by the meter.

As part of your research go and watch some Riptripper's videos on Youtube. You will learn a fortune about coil building there. Micro coils are basically where it is at for most of your day to day vaping. Remember carrying an RBA can be a little tricky. They do tend to leak now and again, and don't like being left in hot cars, which causes major leaking.

Depending on the kind of work that you do you may find a Nautilus or Aerotank on the SVD as an easier and more reliable all day carry, and then you can treat yourself in the evenings with your RBA/dripper

I think that covers everything!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

I think you should go for a SVD with something like an Aerotank for running around in your car
Then at night you can put the IGOL on the SVd for dripping sessions
I can vouch for the SVD and the IGOL. I havent tried the Aerotank. 

Only thing is for running around, the SVD in 18650 mode is quite large. If it is too large and you have the budget you could go for the MVP as your run around mod on something like the aerotank. It will have enough power for a standard tank, is way smaller than the SVD and has mega battery life. 

The Kayfun clone is a great RTA but mine (clone of the 3.1) leaks slightly when I carry it around. I think it depends on what clone it is and how you set it up. Some folk swear by their Kayfuns but others can confirm its leaky tendencies. Mine stays at home as a result. Not a travel partner for me.


----------

